# Holistic/Natural remedies



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all, we seem to have gotten everyone on a holistic craze. :smile::smile: I did want to let you all know that holistic remedies are very specific. They really can't be used to treat all dogs the same way. Ex: Every dog getting a rabies shot or having had one will not respond to Lyssin. There are at least 6 other remedies that are used depending on the symptoms of the dogs. I do not want to scare anyone but we are used to traditonal medication. If something is infected you get anti biotics, if a dog throws up you get anti nausea pills, etc. This is not the case with homepathy/natural medicine. You really need to take the whole picture into account - diet, breed, age, vaccine history, immune problems, allergies, etc. before deciding what would be the best option. 

I am taking classes all the time on remedies and homeopathy both traditional and more modern. I also have a set of excellent mentors with thousands of hours and few hundred dogs between them of experience who hold my hand through next circumstances. Please don't hesitate to ask questions before dosing your dogs. Natural can also be detrimental if it is unnecessary. I am always glad to be of service especially if you can give me a little time to get back to you. :smile::smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm glad you spoke up.....the teeny tiny bit of knowledge i've gained has only led me to realise there is more than one way to skin a cat..

it used to be this way with medicine, traditional medicine....sad to say, it is no longer...

if only east and west and old and new would meet in the middle, what a world this would be.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am glad to know you are here to help. Thanks a million. I am trying some of the stuff you have suggested but it's all so confusing for us folks whose experience with holistic remedies is tomato juice for skunk spray.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i'm glad you spoke up.....the teeny tiny bit of knowledge i've gained has only led me to realise there is more than one way to skin a cat..
> 
> it used to be this way with medicine, traditional medicine....sad to say, it is no longer...
> 
> if only east and west and old and new would meet in the middle, what a world this would be.


If I found a vet who was knowledgeable with both and who knew when to recommend what I would consider myself in dog heaven.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> If I found a vet who was knowledgeable with both and who knew when to recommend what I would consider myself in dog heaven.


I have found a new vet that gets rave reviews. They support raw feeding and are about an hour drive from me. I am going to set up an appointment there for the boys and check them out . This is from their website.

*Traditional Services*
Wellness Services
Internal Medicine
Surgical Service
ICU Recovery Center
In House Laboratory
Digital Radiology
Separate Dental Suite
Canine Boarding Suites
Feline Boarding Suites
Fenced in Play Area
Behavioral Consulting & Obedience Training
*Integrative Services*
Acupuncture
Holistic Therapeutics
Certified Reiki Master
Relaxing Music for Patients
Cert. Pet Massage Therapy
Natural Nutrition Counseling


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This is so awesome! I LOVE DFC! I've learned so much and my dogs are already on their way to better health and life. 

I'm sure I will have quite a few questions as I go further into holistics. 

I want to go to school for vet tech. I'm wanting to specialize in more holistic than modern med.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I have found a new vet that gets rave reviews. They support raw feeding and are about an hour drive from me. I am going to set up an appointment there for the boys and check them out . This is from their website.


I think i could find something similar down in Dallas. It's about an hour drive at midnight but during the day it could take up to two hours or more if there aren't any accidents. I'm just a little leery of having a regular vet that far away - if I get a job I won't have the freedom i do now to take off work for a day.

Weigh that against my dogs' health and I don't know if it would turn out to be good or not - would I not take them as often as I do now?

I'd be interested to see what you think of them and how it works out if you decide to go to them. Or would you keep a non-holistic vet closer to home for just the regular stuff?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I think i could find something similar down in Dallas. It's about an hour drive at midnight but during the day it could take up to two hours or more if there aren't any accidents. I'm just a little leery of having a regular vet that far away - if I get a job I won't have the freedom i do now to take off work for a day.
> 
> Weigh that against my dogs' health and I don't know if it would turn out to be good or not - would I not take them as often as I do now?
> 
> I'd be interested to see what you think of them and how it works out if you decide to go to them. Or would you keep a non-holistic vet closer to home for just the regular stuff?


I have a vet 5 minutes from my house. I've gone to him for 20 years, but he is semi-retired because he just had a kidney transplant so the practice is mostly run by his 3 associates now. Chelsy went to him all her life. I'm not real thrilled with the associates but I guess I could use them in an emergency. (maybe a broken bone or something). They are just very traditional with Hills products lining the walls, routine vaccinations and worming, lots of medicine given, etc. 

I actually don't have any 'regular stuff'. Rocky and Shade will go in for a heartworm check once a year and that's it. Rocky did have that paw thing that he went in for, but now I know how to take care of it myself at home if it comes back. I'm learning more and more how to fix these things at home. I no longer have to rush them to the vet anymore for ear gunk or skin rashes because they rarely get anything like that now. Rocky scratched a raw spot on himself the other day because he's in his 'molting' stage and I cleared it up just fine at home. No vet visit or antibiotics or steroids needed. 

If I had put Chelsy on the proper diet from puppyhood, and not given her 1000 vaccines, she probably would not have had the severe illness's she had all her life, and we would not have been at the vets so often. Same with all my other past dogs. It has taken me awhile to learn that I don't have to run them to the 'doctor' all the time, and that they are better off for it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet is like yours. He always recommends antibiotics for EVERYTHING. And his enormous waiting room is full of three different kinds of Rx foods. It's really bothering me.

My vet in indiana wasn't "holistic" but she was supportive, and her waiting room was empty except for benches for customers.


----------

